
The HTTP 2.0 War has Just Begun - apievangelist
https://devcentral.f5.com/weblogs/macvittie/archive/2012/04/11/the-http-2.0-war-has-just-begun.aspx
======
jameswyse
I think we should back speed+mobility simply because it's abbreviated as S+M.

Though really, I think the end result will be a standard that uses the best of
both technologies, so bring it on i say!

